# Gheenoe High Side vs Low Side



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

The Highsider, from what I've heard, is the current generation 15'4" Gheenoe that has the sheer line curving up towards the middle of the boat. If you trace the gunwhale from front to back, you'll see the sides gradually rise up then go back down. Older model Gheenoes did not have this, hence the sides, and freeboard, were much lower. They are called Lowsiders. Hope this helps, and as always, others feel free to correct me if I'm wrong. 

P.S. It's pronounced GEE-New, not Ganoe, just in case you didn't know.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

A lowsider will not perform in in rough water ...But is ok on small Lakes and streams ... Dave


----------

